# I'm speechless



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Need I say more....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

wtf??


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

close up pic...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

my bad i thought someone took your fish and gutted it


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

what are we looking at? eggs? how did she die? what is going on?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Last pic...
She just die a few minutes ago...i gutted her to see whether itz a male or female...well...i got the answer...


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

The yellow pouch is the eggs...

Someone in my family accidently turn off everything...luckily my sister found out...and turn things back on...but this one was barely alive...i put her in the hospital tank...and a few minutes later she died......I guessed she died from heat exhaustion/lack of oxygen......because the temp was above 90 when I came home...it really sux man...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

too bad thats gotta be a sickener.
dixon


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Oh x-J-x sorry man that was the p floating. It is not your fault nor the filter's or the pump's not being on. I think she died of pregnancy, humans do sometimes. I feel you pain. Some bodies where not meant to be pregnant.

Sorry bro really am.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)




----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that certainly sucks


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

eww guy........that sux man....


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

sorry to see that man.....


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

man that sux sorry for your lost


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

i fell for ya. Did u raise her from a juvi. ?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

That is real sad to lose a P so close to reproduction.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks
and thanks fot the taxadermy pics i dident know what the sack looked like


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Thankx guys...

Herez the question...Should I keep her (dried)...or get her skeleton......

I looked at her teeth of the bottom jaw...she only had 1/2 of the set...


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> Thankx guys...
> 
> Herez the question...Should I keep her (dried)...or get her skeleton......
> 
> I looked at her teeth of the bottom jaw...she only had 1/2 of the set...


 If you are going to keep its skelleton then you are going to want to clean it real good, cause the decay will look and smell pretty nasty...

...What kind of camera did you use to take that picture?


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

sh*t man...that sucks....
sorry for your loss........... :sad:


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

SnowCichlid said:


> ...What kind of camera did you use to take that picture?


 I used a Nikon...don't remember the model...but it only has 2.1mp ...

Thankx for the words guys...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

That's so messed up. Sorry about that man


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

So sad...sorry to see that man...







!


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

that sucks, i'm sorry man.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

I am sorry for your list bro! That prob would have been hundreds of eggs!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

That truley sucks


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

sorry


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I know how it feels


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

So sorry bro!!!







What a waste!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

sorry to hear that man.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn.. that truely blows!!! I think O Snappy E had a P that dies and found out it had babies inside.


----------

